# Форум на русском языке  > Чаво  >  Куда отправлять подозрительные файлы

## HATTIFNATTOR

[email protected] - присланный образец рассылается сразу 58-ми антивирусным вендорам. Отправлять желательно в .zip архиве с паролем *infected*
(Старый адрес - [email protected]) *Ad-Aware* - [email protected] Отправить через web - http://www.lavasoftresearch.com/submit.php*Agnitum* - [email protected];[email protected] Отправлять в запароленном архиве. Отправить через web - http://www.agnitum.ru/support/submit_files.php*ArkaVir* - [email protected] Отправить через web - http://www.arcabit.com/send.html*a-squared* - [email protected] Отправлять в .zip или .rar Отправить через web - http://www.emsisoft.com/en/support/submit/*Avast!* - [email protected]  Отправлять в .zip-архиве, пароль *virus*.*AVG* - [email protected] Отправлять в .zip-архиве.*Avira Antivir free* - [email protected] [email protected] Отправлять в запароленном архиве.
Отправить через web - http://www.avira.com/en/support/subm...ous_files.html*Avira Antivir PE* - [email protected] [email protected] Отправлять в архиве с паролем.*AVZ* - [email protected] Отправлять в .zip-архиве, пароль *virus*. Отправить через web - http://z-oleg.com/secur/avz/uploadvir.php Прислать URL - http://z-oleg.com/secur/avz/uploadu.php*BitDefender* - [email protected]*ClamAV-ClamWin* - [email protected] Отправлять в запароленном архиве. Отправить через web - http://www.clamav.net/sendvirus.html*Command AV* - [email protected] Отправлять в запароленном архиве.*DrWeb* - [email protected] Отправлять в запароленном архиве, пароль *virus*. Отправить через web - http://support.drweb.com/sendnew/ ; http://www.drweb.ru/newvirus/*eTrust EZ Antivirus* - Oтправить через web - http://www.my-etrust.com/services/virusSample.cfm*eTrust InoculateIT 4.x & 6.0 и eTrust Antivirus 6.0 & 7.0* - [email protected]
Отправлять в .zip-архиве, пароль *virus*.*eTrust Vet Antivirus* - [email protected] Отправлять в .zip-архиве, пароль *virus*.*Ewido* - [email protected] Отправить через web - http://www.ewido.net/en/malware/*Fortinet* - [email protected] Отправлять в запароленном .zip или .rar Отправить через web - http://www.fortinet.com/FortiGuardCe...s_scanner.html*F-Prot* - Отправить через web - http://www.f-prot.com/virusinfo/submission_form.html*F-Secure* - [email protected] Отправлять в .zip-архиве, пароль *infected*. 
Отправить через web - http://support.f-secure.com/enu/home...x_sample.shtml*Ikarus* - [email protected]*KAV* - [email protected] Отправлять в запароленном архиве.*McAfee* - Отправить через web - http://vil.mcafeesecurity.com/vil/submit-sample.asp, требуется предварительная регистрация - https://www.webimmune.net/PreRegistration.asp
[email protected];[email protected]  m
Великобритания - [email protected]Германия - [email protected]Япония - [email protected]Австралия - [email protected]Нидерланды - [email protected]*NOD32* - [email protected] Отправлять в .zip или .rar -архиве, пароль *infected*.*Norman Antivirus* - [email protected] Отправить через web - http://sandbox.norman.no/live_4.html*Norton* - [email protected] Отправлять в .zip-архиве, пароль *infected*. Загрузить Sarcret.exe и запустить его, перетащить файл, предназначенный для отправки, в окно программы и нажать "Submit".*Panda* - [email protected] Отправлять в запароленном архиве.*Protector Plus* - [email protected] Отправить через web - http://www.pspl.com/support/samplesubmit.htm*RAV AV* - Отправить через web - http://www.ravantivirus.com/support/submit-file.php*Rising AV* - [email protected]*Sophos AV* - [email protected] Отправить через web - http://www.sophos.com/support/samples*Stop!* - [email protected] Отправлять в запароленном .zip Пароль *infected*. Отправить через web - ftp://ftp.proantivirus.com/incoming*Stocona* - [email protected] Отправлять в запароленном архиве.*Trend Micro* - Отправить через web - http://subwiz.trendmicro.com/SubWiz/...sp?opgWizard=7*UNA* - [email protected] Отправлять в запароленном архиве, пароль *infected*.*VBA* - [email protected]*Vexira* - [email protected]*VirusBuster* - [email protected] Отправить через web - http://www.virusbuster.net/en/viruslab/send_virus/*ZoneAlarm* - [email protected] Отправлять в запароленном .zip Пароль *infected*

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------

